# Sammlung inoffizieller Tools

## _hephaistos_

Aus [DUP] Alles neu kompilieren? abgespalten. -- amne

hallo,

wie wärs, wenn wir mal eine seite machen, wo so allfällige portage/gentoo scripte von div. usern gesammelt würden.

zB prblock.py von NickDaFish oder distcleaner etc...

----------

## toskala

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie wärs, wenn wir mal eine seite machen, wo so allfällige portage/gentoo scripte von div. usern gesammelt würden.
> 
> zB prblock.py von NickDaFish oder distcleaner etc...

 

mach son ding bei sourceforge auf und ruhe is, wird bestimmt gerne verlinked.

----------

## sirro

Danke amne!  :Wink: 

Ein sehr gute und auch aktuelle Sammlung gibt es unter [1].

EDIT: und jetzt auch als kleine unterschwellige Botschaft in meiner Signatur  :Wink: 

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67849Last edited by sirro on Fri Jul 02, 2004 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

@sirro: ok, dann hat sich mein vorschlag auch schon erledigt  :Smile:  die is ja ausführlich... wow

ciao

----------

## sirro

gerade gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=142475

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=152618

----------

